
“Why I'm not at CCCamp 2019” - rkraaijenhagen
https://annejan.com/cccamp2019
======
vertex-four
Hacking is political. Always has been. And for many, hacking is a way of
putting our politics in action quite directly - among other things, ensuring
our privacy because nobody will do it for us, and building new systems that
don't depend on the power structures we're forced into.

I don't know what your hacking is, but hacking to me involves protecting the
rights of whistleblowers and activists under dictatorships by building
technology to allow them to communicate freely, it involves protecting my
friends from people who want to do them harm. It's about creating networks and
connections and helping people survive. Technology is a means to creating a
better world, not an end in itself.

------
tastroder
> "Hackers are not, by definition, concerned with: womens rights, lgbt things,
> nazies, anti-nazi, flat-earth, anti-vaxers. these things [...] should be
> heard, but this does not have to be a precondition to be a hacker. [...]
> unwelcome atmosphere for many non political hackers." vs. "In conclusion,
> inclusivity should not be reserved for people 'just like us'."

Which one is it? You cannot critize that the ticketing is not inclusive enough
and complain about talks on just that aspect at the same time. The ticketing
process is at least better than the first come first serve stuff there was
before, it's not like you couldn't reach out and get tickets afterwards if you
had special circumstances.

And the "too much left" politics angle for every CCC event is tiring to be
quite honest and was addressed at the last(?) congress. You're not forced to
attend talks you're not interested in. I've not seen people being shut down
for being anything short of alt/far right nutjobs at these events. The camp is
a pretty open event organized by a club that has several outreach programs, I
don't really get how this text came to be or how it fits together overall.

------
hwj
Writing a lengthy article in 3 languages is pretty inclusive. Thanks.

------
yonglehorf8
> It's quite a privilege to shut everybody up with the magic sentence 'Check
> your privilege!'. A privilege often overlooked.

 _yawn_

~~~
dang
Besides breaking the site guidelines by posting unsubstantive comments, could
you please stop creating accounts for every few comments you post? We ban
accounts that do that. This is also in the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

HN is a community. Users needn't use their real name, but do need some
identity for others to relate to. Otherwise we may as well have no usernames
and no community, and that would be a different kind of forum.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20community%20identity...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20community%20identity&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

